# FM3 Requirements from Consulate



## nomad19 (Apr 23, 2012)

Since I was just at the Mexican Consulate today, I figured I would post up the requirements they had given to me to obtain an FM3(Visitante-Rentista). Might be useful information for someone.

GENERAL INFORMATION AND REQUIREMENTS FOR RESIDENCY STATUS AS A
RETIRED INCOME HOLDER (VISITANTE-RENTISTA)​
The current Immigration Law of Mexico has established a migratory classification of "Visitante*Rentista" (Retired Income Holder), for foreigner who want to live in retirement in Mexico. Subsisting on funds or pensions brought from abroad, interest derived from these funds, or any other permanent income derived from abroad. Such persons a're not permitted however, to engage in any remunerative activities in Mexico.

A foreigner may live in Mexico under this status, for a provisional period of five years, renewable every year at a Regional Office of the Mexican Immigration Institute, where he/she reside, after which he or she may apply for a permanent resident status.

REQUIREMENTS TO APPLY​


The applicant must show up in person to submit application and to receive the FM-3/Visa (process time: 5 to 7 business days)


Prepare and sign a letter of intent, stating the purpose to get the FM3/Visa, including name, marital status, occupation and final destination in Mexico.


Prove continuous and permanent income, as well as its source. The applicant must establish through factual evidence, to have a continuous and permanent monthly income of at least $1,000.00 U.S. Dollars (One Thousand Dollars), for a period not less than five months (this can be proved with five months bank statements in original, no electronic statements). If the prospective immigrant applies also the admittance of members of his or her immediate family, the minimum income required will increase by $500.00 U.S. Dollars (Five Hundred Dollars), per month, for each family member who is 15 years of age or older. The income required may consist of rents, pensions or income from interest on cash deposits in banking institutions. This can be proved with a notarized letter from the Bank or Government office from which the applicant receives his or her income. Bank statements must be shown in original; the on-line ones are not acceptable.


Bring valid passport.


Obtain a No Criminal Record letter, from your Sheriff's Office or Police Department.


I Photograph front view 1.6" x 1.6" (4 cm. x 4 cm.). White background. Do not wear earrings, glasses, or hat. Face, forehead and ears must be free of hair.


Cost: $165.00 dls, payable in cash on the application day.


Copy of each document per applicant.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

nomad19 said:


> Since I was just at the Mexican Consulate today, I figured I would post up the requirements they had given to me to obtain an FM3(Visitante-Rentista). Might be useful information for someone.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION AND REQUIREMENTS FOR RESIDENCY STATUS AS A
> RETIRED INCOME HOLDER (VISITANTE-RENTISTA)​
> ...


It was nice of you to post all of this information for future immigrants to Mexico. However, anyone who is already in the country and is planning to apply for an FM3 should keep in mind that requirements can vary a bit from what you've posted. For instance, I've never heard of needing a No Criminal Record letter. I was certainly never asked for one when I applied for my FM3 in Mexico City several years ago. In addition, requirements vary a bit from Immigration office to Immigration office within the country.


----------



## nomad19 (Apr 23, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> It was nice of you to post all of this information for future immigrants to Mexico. However, anyone who is already in the country and is planning to apply for an FM3 should keep in mind that requirements can vary a bit from what you've posted. For instance, I've never heard of needing a No Criminal Record letter. I was certainly never asked for one when I applied for my FM3 in Mexico City several years ago. In addition, requirements vary a bit from Immigration office to Immigration office within the country.


yeah I wouldn't imagine they would make you get a criminal record report if you are already in mexico, was a new one to me also, though it is listed on the Mexico embassy website. Was also my understanding, from talking to the people at the consulate, that if you are in Mexico, you would use the online application now.

It's just, I have seen lots of info floating around on the web, but it seems difficult to find any actual official requirements.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, the requirements vary from place to place and are sometimes different from the "official" requirements. As they say here in Mexico, "the law is what the person on the other side of the desk says it is." 

I was never asked for a criminal record report. Everyone I know has had their online bank statements accepted. Here in Guanajuato they only want to see 3 months of bank statements and they want $1200 per month of income, not $1000. 

The best (and probably only) way to be sure of the regulations is to ask at the immigration office where you will apply. Even then, I have gotten different answers from different employees at the same INM office!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

That must date back to the Visa Book days with only one foto ... but even then they wanted three+


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It was nice of you to post all of this information for future immigrants to Mexico. However, anyone who is already in the country and is planning to apply for an FM3 should keep in mind that requirements can vary a bit from what you've posted. For instance, I've never heard of needing a No Criminal Record letter. I was certainly never asked for one when I applied for my FM3 in Mexico City several years ago. In addition, requirements vary a bit from Immigration office to Immigration office within the country.


When I applied in Austin Texas in March 2010 I was told that I did need the letter (just to be on the safe side).


----------



## heather.agustin (Aug 5, 2011)

I was never asked for a letter either but please make sure if you are already in Mexico that you have all of your legal doc. such as marriage licence if was married in the U.S. and birth certificates of any children apostled. As they will require that so that the doc. will be accepted in Mexico. If you did not have that done before you got here it is a timely process and will cost a lot of pesos to ship to the U.S. Here in Puebla that lady at the I.N.M. told me i had to make over 1700 from the U.S. to be able to stay but another said it was not that much so it does vary.


----------



## lascasas (Nov 26, 2011)

heather.agustin said:


> I was never asked for a letter either but please make sure if you are already in Mexico that you have all of your legal doc. such as marriage licence if was married in the U.S. and birth certificates of any children apostled. As they will require that so that the doc. will be accepted in Mexico. If you did not have that done before you got here it is a timely process and will cost a lot of pesos to ship to the U.S. Here in Puebla that lady at the I.N.M. told me i had to make over 1700 from the U.S. to be able to stay but another said it was not that much so it does vary.


Yes, I would not advise going to any consulates to obtain your FM3/2. They make it very difficult for some reason. I live near Chicago and checked into getting my FM3 at the Mexican Consulate there. Here were the requirements that I remember: 1) Letter from local police chief stating that you have *no* criminal record, and are of good moral character - *NOTARIZED*. 2) *Original* bank statements from the most recent 3 months proving income necessary for visa applied for, plus letter from bank official stating the *source *of your income - *NOTARIZED.* 3). Letter from your physician stating that you are in good health and have no communicable diseases - *NOTARIZED*. 4) I think that they also wanted some kind of letter stating why you want to acquire the visa, why you want to reside in Mexico. 5) Finally, of course they want your passport. There may have been a few other lesser requirements, but I can't recall them right now. This would have required a 4 hour round trip commute to apply, and other to pick up if approved, a week later.

I said to hell with them. I needed a vacation anyway. I flew down to San Miguel de Allende and had my FM3 in 48 hrs and had a great time during my stay. Here is what they required: 3 months bank statements ($1200 dlrs mo for FM3), which I printed from my bank's website, Letter of Application (name, address, level of education, etc.), passport, FMM visa slip (the tourist one), and 3 infantil size photos. Waited about 10 minutes for the interview with an immigration official. He asked me a few questions, then told me to come back in 48 hrs to pick up the visa card. When I returned, I had to wait about 5 minutes, gave my thumbprints for their records, then received the FM3 visa along with a CURP card. It was a very good experience. All of the officials there were nice and quite efficient.

Pablo


----------



## nomad19 (Apr 23, 2012)

lascasas said:


> Yes, I would not advise going to any consulates to obtain your FM3/2. They make it very difficult for some reason. I live near Chicago and checked into getting my FM3 at the Mexican Consulate there. Here were the requirements that I remember: 1) Letter from local police chief stating that you have *no* criminal record, and are of good moral character - *NOTARIZED*. 2) *Original* bank statements from the most recent 3 months proving income necessary for visa applied for, plus letter from bank official stating the *source *of your income - *NOTARIZED.* 3). Letter from your physician stating that you are in good health and have no communicable diseases - *NOTARIZED*. 4) I think that they also wanted some kind of letter stating why you want to acquire the visa, why you want to reside in Mexico. 5) Finally, of course they want your passport. There may have been a few other lesser requirements, but I can't recall them right now. This would have required a 4 hour round trip commute to apply, and other to pick up if approved, a week later.
> 
> I said to hell with them. I needed a vacation anyway. I flew down to San Miguel de Allende and had my FM3 in 48 hrs and had a great time during my stay. Here is what they required: 3 months bank statements ($1200 dlrs mo for FM3), which I printed from my bank's website, Letter of Application (name, address, level of education, etc.), passport, FMM visa slip (the tourist one), and 3 infantil size photos. Waited about 10 minutes for the interview with an immigration official. He asked me a few questions, then told me to come back in 48 hrs to pick up the visa card. When I returned, I had to wait about 5 minutes, gave my thumbprints for their records, then received the FM3 visa along with a CURP card. It was a very good experience. All of the officials there were nice and quite efficient.
> 
> Pablo


Yeah that's what I plan on doing, just going to fly down to Cozumel and take care of it at the local office. Might have to pay $100 or so for my computer and few other things but not a big deal. I have probably spent at least if not more then that in gas just going back and forth to the stupid consulate.


----------



## fjack1415 (Nov 4, 2011)

nomad19 said:


> Since I was just at the Mexican Consulate today, I figured I would post up the requirements they had given to me to obtain an FM3(Visitante-Rentista). Might be useful information for someone.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION AND REQUIREMENTS FOR RESIDENCY STATUS AS A
> RETIRED INCOME HOLDER (VISITANTE-RENTISTA)​
> ...


Yes this is pretty much what was required when I applied for an FM-3 in Washington, DC ten years ago. But I ended up getting my FM-3 in Mexico (Puerto Vallarta) several years later, and a few things were different, for example, no requirement of police report as mentioned by several others. ONE important thing to note is that an FM-3 will only be issued ONCE in the US, and so if you end up not going to Mexico within the year, the visa expires, and you will end up having to get it in Mexico. So, from my perspective, better to wait and get it in Mexico. You will have plenty of time as the tourist visa is usually good for six months. I got it myself and there was only one bump with the paperwork. Some people will get an immigration specialist to help for another hundred bucks or so.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

fjack1415 said:


> . . . So, from my perspective, better to wait and get it in Mexico. You will have plenty of time as the tourist visa is usually good for six months.


For several years now, everyone entering Mexico has been given an FMM (tourist card for 180 days, which is way more than enough time to apply for and receive your residence visa from your local INM office.


----------

